# What size heat mat for a 45x45x60?



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

What size heat mat will be needed to adequately heat a 45x45x60 exo terra?

Would a 38x27cm be enough? Stuck to the side, with polystyrene behind, and of course on a stat?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

probably, whats it for


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh yeah of course, A Whites Tree Frog.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah that should be fine they dont need a massive amount of heat


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

MissG said:


> What size heat mat will be needed to adequately heat a 45x45x60 exo terra?
> 
> Would a 38x27cm be enough? Stuck to the side, with polystyrene behind, and of course on a stat?


It depends on the temperature of the room thats its in, you may need a light also to maintain desired temps.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Alpha Dog said:


> It depends on the temperature of the room thats its in, you may need a light also to maintain desired temps.


The room can get chilly when the heating isn't on. I think a light would be best. I have live plants in there too, so that should benefit them...?


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the small exo terra rain forest mat, the exo terra canopy with 2 repti glo 5.0 compact 13w bulbs and an exo terra ceramic heat emitter 60 w .I had the heat mat and just a fish tank light for plants, but it changed to the above all advised by vet. The vet said not enough people have uv bulbs and give calcium supplements. Temp at 26oC. Temp should be 24 - 30 oC. I have central heating and people say my house is warm and i still need the above. The terrarium is against an inside wall lounge / kitchen. Hope this helps? Meant to add i have the same size exo - terra terrarium for my whites.


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

I use the repti glo 2.0 compact as the 5.0 give of to much uv


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I was told the 2.0 puts out not enough UVB as it is mainly for plants and that the 0.5 is meant for rain-forest and tropical areas. The exo - terra catalogue also says this.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Tinks.

I have moved some of the substrate in one corner so it's only around 2 inches deep (including the Hydroleca layer) and put a heat mat under that. The soil does feel warm, so his hide is over that. Atleast then he can sit in a warm place.

I bought a Sun glow 15w bulb yesterday and the heat it minimal - It hasn't affected the temps what so ever. Yet it says it increases ambient temps. I am going to go back and change it for the 25w bulb.

I have the canopy now, and 26w is the maximum per bulb, and it can take two.

It also says that the Sun glo gives out UV.... Exo Terra : Products : Sun Glo Neodymium

I understand that being nocturnal, they would be exposed to a great deal of UV, but a little can be beneficial. And as I have a live planted viv now, it can benefit the plants.

I didn't relaise just how expensive those compact bulbs are though - £28.99 in my pet shop. I can get them at trade prices, but the warehouse was sold out...


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> I was told the 2.0 puts out not enough UVB as it is mainly for plants and that the 0.5 is meant for rain-forest and tropical areas. The exo - terra catalogue also says this.


 
I went with the exo terra pdf sheet and the cover on the box lol


----------

